# XXX Lake, MN



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I catch walleyes on a fairly regular basis on the lake we frequent. Last weekend they had their annual tournament. Every year, for about two weeks after the tournament it seems the walleyes shut down. My questions are;
1.) Anyone else notice this after a tournament
2.) WHy in the hell do they have a tournament on a well known walleye lake so early in the year, kinda seems a bit too easy at this time of year. I understand they caught 750 walleyes for this one, don't know the martality rate at all.

Just kinda curious, thanks.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dan, The walleyes may have shut down do to a mayfly hatch. It is hard to compete with billions of mayfly lavae.
I am not certain, but I think that MN requires that tournaments be held in the spring or fall. This has to do with water temperatures, and tournament related mortality.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Im pretty sure i know exactly the lake you are talking about, and i think the tourny has very little too do with this. The fish are still very catchable. The main thing i noticed is pressure and boat traffic. Target some steep breaks right at dark and into the night. They are still there, and the mayfly hatch slowing walleyes too me is a hoax. They are still catchable, oh and redtails help


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

you on DL by chance, i know they had a tourny last weekend


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Dean, I haven't seen any mayflys. I also mostly fish in the am, and early evenings so we can have the bonfire for the kids at night. Gotta keep the family happy too!!!
I just never seem to have issues catching walleyes until the two weeks after this tourney, just seems kinda strange to me. They must shut down for a while after being hauled around in a live well for a while.
ANyway, thanks for the input guys.


----------

